# Flying an actor



## hamlett22 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello everyone

I have been reading through the multiple posts about flying actors and it appears that most comments are against flying actors for safety reasons which of course is a good reason to be cautious. However, I did notice that most hesitations and criticisms were in reference to counter-weight fly systems. I couldn't find much detail on flying an actor safely on a Vortek hoist computer system.

So here is my question: if I were to consider flying an actor safely using a vortex hoist system, what details might I keep in mind?

Here are my thoughts so far as I brainstorm a solution.

We are doing The Wizard of Oz- and I would like to bring Glinda in on her globe and take the wizard out on his basket. My idea was to build a steel platform with steel railings, all welded and bolted and rigged with 3/8" aircraft cable, using double nicopress crimps on each cable. I would source chains, shackles and turn-buckles that could handle 800 lbs loads. I see using 4 aircraft cables, one in each corner of the platform run through a vertical 1" pipe in each corner that ties the railings together. The aircraft cable would be fastened to the underside of the platform on each corner by running the cable through the vertical pipe in each corner and then through a pre-drilled hole the size of the aircraft cable under the platform where it would be crimped again so that the cable cannot slide out of the pre-drilled hole. So each corner of the steel platform would have its own cable directly to the batten. Each of the four cables would be attached to the batten using shackles, turn-buckles and chain link within 18" of where the hoist cables are attached to the line-set.

Our vortex hoists are rated for a maximum load of 2500 lbs distributed equally across a 42' pipe. Each line-set has 5 cables spaced equally apart. I would use two line-sets married together, the computer can run two line-sets together simultaneously. Our hoists run accurately to the millimeter; so no creeping to worry about. The vortex computer can be programmed to operate with in and out load variances, for example the line can be set to stop or halt should the load go beyond what-ever you program into a cue. Likewise, the line can be set to halt/stop or not start should a downward pressure beyond a certain variant be applied to the pipe. Other fail safes can be programmed into the computer to control multiple variables on a line-set.

Finally, the steel platform would be decorated to look like Glinda's globe or the wizard's balloon basket; basically facades that can be attached and removed from the steel structure of the platform. An added security blanket would be that the actors playing Glinda and Oz would wear harnesses under their costumes and a black nylon rock climbing rope with appropriate knots and carabiners, rigged independently of the line-sets used on the platform, would fly in with the actor baleyed by a crew member. The steel platform with railings would have one gate that can be opened and the actor can step out once an ensemble member 'discreetly' released the carbiner from their harness through the back of their costume.

I do believe that the hoists, aircraft cables, nico-press sleeves, shackles, turn-buckles and chain link will not fail. I've rigged long enough to know how to deal with these elements and have hung heavy loads over my years for various shows. I am concerned about the platform and railings that a live actor would fly in. The design needs to be flawless. I would appreciate some advice on designing something with the appropriate product, joints, welds, bolts, braces, etc... to create a sturdy, reliant platform to fly a 150 lbs actor with 1000 lbs of safety built into all aspects of the design.

Your advice and criticism is appreciated.

Let me have it 

Chad


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 7, 2014)

First, ask the manufacturer, Daktronics, if they recommend/approve/allow/certify/warrant the Vortex system to lift/suspend/fly humans or animals. Proceed from there.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 7, 2014)

from an online vortex manual, page 2.

> Warning:
> The VORTEK Batten Hoists are not designed to raise and
> lower people. These hoists should NEVER be used for
> this purpose.


http://www.daktronics.com/Web Documents/Rigging/Manuals and Sales-General Reference docs/Hoist Operation and Maintenance Manual.pdf


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 7, 2014)

Well then, "asked and answered," as they say. 

However, we might as well keep this thread open to discuss this:
J. R. Clancy introduces Performer flying hoist, 
but it's doubtful Clancy will sell it to just anyone. It appears the target market is permanent installs by established, experienced flying companies.


----------



## Footer (Feb 8, 2014)

In general if you have to ask "should I fly this actor myself" the answer is no. I have flown an actor in a rig siimular to your idea. It was for Drowsy Chaperon. It was at a regional theatre, we had multiple MFA's on staff with years of experience, welds I stood behind (and below), and built the rig totally separate from our standard fly system. Everything was rigged to a factor of 15 with multiple other safeguards in place. It all flew on a rented drum hoist. 

Vortex won't stand behind it first of all. Second, I really don't like the idea of flying it on a "married" batten in software. Third, you need to up your safety factor by a considerable margin. I don't like your attachment method. Also, I would rather see a plate welded to the piece that you shackle to instead of the swag under steel. Finally, the climing harness with the rope has a larger chance of injuring the wearer by existing then it does saving them in case of a failure. 

Next question is... how good is the person doing the welding? Do they do it every day? Are their welds perfect (no burn through, no bubbles, perfect striations). Or do you have a welder in the corner that gets pulled out for "special projects" every once in awhile? If the answer is the second, don't do it. 

After that, you need to figure out how to do this outside of your standard rigging (the Vortex system in this case). If you build what you want to fly, any of the flying companys can come in and get it into the air safely. The Vortex systems do not have the reliability or safeguards in place to fly people. Get something built to do it.


----------



## hamlett22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I have come up with a different solution. I will glide the balloon basket on from the wings on a platform with castors and throw some robes on the basket that ascend into the flies. Good enough.
Thanks again
Chad


----------



## lwinters630 (Feb 9, 2014)

For the sake of discussion, you mention “ using double nicopress crimps on each cable". Does this mean that you would use two Nicopress sleeves next to each other on each cable. My understanding is that actually weakens the cable connection.


----------

